# Little girls hog harvest(new pics added 9-28-08)



## doublelungdriller (Jul 9, 2008)

Few hogs my daughter killed over the winter. (nothing like hunting with the kids)

NEW PICS ADDED AT POST #42


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2008)

wow that last hog is absolutely huge...what did it weigh?


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 9, 2008)

great job, i bet she's happy and bragging about those.


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 10, 2008)

Last hog looks hugh!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks. first two about 100lb last hog was 288lb.


----------



## leo (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter, for bringing home the bacon

thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude..she doesn't play around. Great pix


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. She is a deadly shot. She put down six hogs with six shots this winter.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 10, 2008)

That is great!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## gonehunting11 (Jul 10, 2008)

Get'em girl!!! Don't cut'um no slack.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 10, 2008)

foodplotplanter said:


> you better watch letsemwalk.
> he came in hollering daddy,i wanna meet her.
> she`s my kinda girl



real funny


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2008)

That's fantastic right there!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2008)

That's awesome.  Congrats to that young hunter.

Hoss


----------



## Darcy (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats to her, those are quite the trophies! 

Thanks for getting another lady involved with the outdoors!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats to the young lady.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 12, 2008)

congrats to her nice hogs there.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! Nice job there young lady! Remind me to never get in the crosshairs of your scope!


----------



## pnome (Jul 13, 2008)

nice ones!  congrats to the young lady!


----------



## ajgunner (Jul 15, 2008)

If she owns a boat and a motor, you better get a big stick to keep the boys away.  I bet she even knows how to bait a hook.


----------



## Bighead (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats!! The skinning shed looks like Addisons wild boar plantation.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 16, 2008)

You Got It! Great Place To Hunt. Top Pic Was From Mr. Addisons Place The Bootom Hog Was Killed In Jeffersonville, Ga. (twiggs Co.)


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

I've looked at this post 3-4 times congrads to your daughter- and you I don't know who found the location for the hogs-- but I could use a "guide"


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 17, 2008)

doublelungdriller said:


> Thanks guys. She is a deadly shot. She put down six hogs with six shots this winter.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## 81bronco (Jul 18, 2008)

where do yall hunt is it private a  public  land we hunt with dogs yall use to live in lizella


----------



## Perkins (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job, tell her congrats!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 19, 2008)

81bronco said:


> where do yall hunt is it private a  public  land we hunt with dogs yall use to live in lizella



YES WE USE TO LIVE IN LIZELLA.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 19, 2008)

doublelungdriller said:


> Thanks guys. She is a deadly shot. She put down six hogs with six shots this winter.



Watch out Tiffany Lakosky!

Congrats to you both


----------



## 81bronco (Jul 22, 2008)

what kind of gun is she hunting with


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 16, 2008)

youth 243


----------



## bryan159 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hogs.*

good job, how did you ever get her away from mom long enough.  can't wait till mine is old enough.  good choice in a rifle too.


----------



## Smarrhunter (Aug 23, 2008)

she needs to kill some honkers with us this year.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 26, 2008)

Smarrhunter said:


> she needs to kill some honkers with us this year.



yea i'am ready for the ducks & geese also


----------



## Fordboy (Aug 29, 2008)

You go Girl


----------



## backyard buck (Sep 6, 2008)

that last hog is a hoss it looks like she can put it to them hogs! great job


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 22, 2008)

Can't Wait Until This Friday. I Am Taking My Daughter Down To Abbeville, Ga. Again For A Weekend Hog Hunting Trip. Hope To Have Some New Pics For This Thread On Sunday Night!!!!!!


----------



## Big Timber (Sep 23, 2008)

congrats on some nice hogs and good luck this weekend


----------



## Little Rabbit (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats on the BBQ


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys.
my daughter had her 243 driving tacks this afternoon. i hope we can post some new pics on sunday night. we are leaving for abbeville in the morning!!!


----------



## baass (Sep 25, 2008)

Great shooting, them daughters are special.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 28, 2008)

*new pics 9-28-08*

more hog kills from this week ends trip to abbeville, ga.
she put a hurting on the hogs this weekend


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 28, 2008)

great job!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 28, 2008)

Lotta bacon there.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 28, 2008)

wow i need to get her to take me on a hog hunt! That alotta bacon there! Congrats!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 28, 2008)

thats awesome. we need her at my place in hawkinsville to help thin the herd. we are bad overpopulated.


----------



## plumber7527 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome Pics Enjoyed Showing Them To My Daughter& Son .


----------



## olcowman (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats to you to Dad, for passing the tradition on to such a fine young sportswoman.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rough on 'em, ain't she?  It's a blessing to be able to spend time with family.


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 28, 2008)

way to go 
Got Bacon?


----------



## Piney Woods Rooter (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats, nice pile of pork---grilling and sausage making time!!!!!!!


----------



## fredw (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell the little lady congratulations.....that's a lot of bacon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 29, 2008)

man yeah!  nothing like a lil hog killin


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks folks, Chelsey had a great time this past weekend and so did i. It's always fun to hunt with your kids.

David


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 2, 2008)

Man, ya'll are on 'em!!!
Imagine the stories she'll be able to tell to your Grandkids some day about Hawg Huntin' with Dad.


----------

